# Ruining life for gaming?No



## theserpent (Mar 1, 2014)

If you are reading this post,probably you are also a gamer.We people game nearly everyday-Dota,CS etc etc...This thread that I created is just to say about people how get addicted to these games.
Many of us over here play Dota,CS,Though you people and I love the game,Do you waste your entire day playing??
Even quite a few pro's over might play 3-4 matches a day,But some people ruin their lifes by not attending college at all,And just gaming from morning 9 still the cyber cafe shuts down.I personally know 2 friends of mine who din't get their hall tickets for the 1st semester finals,Why?Cause they hardly attended college.. they were busy gaming.
I can controll myself can you all?
So,whats you view about this?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2014)

Well I have full control over it. When I had my supplementary exams going on and my one year was on line then I hardly visited this forum let alone gaming for nearly one month. Recently when Mid Sems started then also paused gaming for a week. I certainly game a lot when I get time, after the Mid Sems were over I played like hell, FC3 but then again I can control it whenever I want.
It comes with experience I think. If you have played enough games then I think you can control your urge or maybe thats just me. Because in olden days I wasn't able to control but now I am in full control over it.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 1, 2014)

Well it manily depends on us,But sometimes am not able to controll,But I cant understand why some people put gaming over life?


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 1, 2014)

Sometimes I can but other times I hardly can control myself. During my last major exams I played on even during the previous day of every exam and ended up with one supplementary and pretty bad result overall. I hope it goes better this time around.


----------



## seamon (Mar 1, 2014)

Very interesting discussion. I got a confession to make. Yesteryear I completely lost control and played games(League of Legends) right till my board examination and even during. I ended up scoring a mere 95% but I swear I was perfectly capable of scoring at least 98% (98.2% was the highest in the country I think). I had a deal with my dad. 97+ and I get an alienware, anywhere less and I get a downgrade. I lost.


----------



## icebags (Mar 1, 2014)

they should ban selling games to below 21 people may be ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 1, 2014)

icebags said:


> they should ban selling games to below 21 people may be ?



and why is that ? to promote piracy ?


----------



## icebags (Mar 1, 2014)

no, to stop ruining their life.


----------



## dude1 (Mar 1, 2014)

icebags said:


> they should ban selling games to below 21 people may be ?


lol.. yes they should!


----------



## beingGamer (Mar 1, 2014)

nice thread to open eyes for the heavy (student)gamers..

I have gone through this kind of addiction, i was addicted to an online game gunbound. i liked it in the begining, i used to play it heavily, even played since morning till midnight when i was addicted.
after some time i realized that i was actually wasting my time at something which has no scope out side of this game. Tha time i qut it completely. i was rank 1 in india when i quit it. there were small number of indian players in that game though..

Its good to quit such addiction and get back to your life.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 1, 2014)

TBH guys, Gaming doesnt have the "same feel" to it as it did before.. 2-3 years ago, i always wished to buy a good GPU, a gaming PC and spend the rest of my life in euphoria, but once I got them.. I just cant feel the same way about it as I did..
I still play, but I have about 7-8 Games installed on my PC to complete and some of them I havent even touched for months..
I just turn on my pc, browse internet, watch youtube, play league of legends ( rage a bit) rinse repeat


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 1, 2014)

theserpent said:


> If you are reading this post,probably you are also a gamer.We people game nearly everyday-Dota,CS etc etc...This thread that I created is just to say about people how get addicted to these games.
> Many of us over here play Dota,CS,Though you people and I love the game,Do you waste your entire day playing??
> Even quite a few pro's over might play 3-4 matches a day,But some people ruin their lifes by not attending college at all,And just gaming from morning 9 still the cyber cafe shuts down.I personally know 2 friends of mine who din't get their hall tickets for the 1st semester finals,Why?Cause they hardly attended college.. they were busy gaming.
> I can controll myself can you all?
> So,whats you view about this?




I too have a confession.Yes gaming indeed ruined my life in 2013, two years ago in 2012 I discovered an online game called "World Of Tanks".I started playing as an amateur but soon after levelling up I decided to go pro(Join a clan and play tournaments and stuff).I had a cosy job as a software engineer in company called Accenture in Bangalore.I wasn't happy with the job so decided to quit it and start looking for other avenue's namely an MBA or some govt organization.But for that I needed to give a few exams, so in Feb-2013 I bade my job goodbye and decided to put all my focus into preparation for the exams.

But little did I know that I had a devil lurking over my shoulders in the form of "World Of Tanks" !

Instead of using my free time for preparation I started playing even more......******, and even when I used to study the game inevitably crept into my mind !(When to fire the first shot, whom to kill first...which tank is better...and all that tournament BS)

In the words of Captain Barbarossa from "POC: On Stanger Tides": "We must lie in the bed the way we made it" !

My actions caught up-to me and before I knew it...It was Jan,2014(Result Time !) and I couldn't get into a single college of my choice !

I muttered an uncountable number of curses at the game and kicked it from my life forever !

Everybody makes mistakes and so did I, but I hope I can compensate for it in 2014....

Sometimes I wish I could quit gaming completely but as a friend of mine once remarked "Gaming is like smoking...You can stop,but you can never really quit" !.


----------



## seamon (Mar 1, 2014)

This thread should be stickied. It can help a lot of people.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 1, 2014)

This internals I tried my best to controll I manged to be away from gaming for 5 days,But wednesday I ended up playing DOTA as thursday was a holiday.

- - - Updated - - -



> Sometimes I wish I could quit gaming completely but as a friend of mine once remarked "Gaming is like smoking...You can stop,but you can never really quit" !.


Wow..well said


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Sometimes I wish I could quit gaming completely but as a friend of mine once remarked "Gaming is like smoking...You can stop,but you can never really quit" !.



There is no need to quit. Gaming is a type of entertainment and should be seen that way. If you can control your gaming habits then its perfectly OK to game as much you want because you know that when time arises then you can pause it and then resume it.


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 1, 2014)

I remember when i was addicted to the MMORPG - "Ragnarok Online".. 
This was the first MMORPG game i've played & BANG.. I got Caught in its Web !!!! 
I became so obsessed with it that i preferred the game over porn !! 
I used to think about it all the time.. I used to bookmark the Various wikipedia pages( irowiki) & used to read it instead of my studies.. 

Fortunately, I got out of its addiction..I was Browsing FB one day & I saw one of my friends who posted that he got a good job at some MNC & everyone was congratulating him..i don't know whether that was ego or inferiority Complex, but That day kind of flipped a switch a switch inside me to study & work harder & i haven't touched the game since ( 9 months & going strong) 

Apart from a tennis game ( Dream Match Tennis Pro), i hardly play any other game & ensure they don't mess up my life.

Well said : 





> Sometimes I wish I could quit gaming completely but as a friend of mine once remarked "Gaming is like smoking...You can stop,but you can never really quit" !.


----------



## snap (Mar 1, 2014)

gameranand said:


> There is no need to quit. Gaming is a type of entertainment and should be seen that way. If you can control your gaming habits then its perfectly OK to game as much you want because you know that when time arises then you can pause it and then resume it.



this


----------



## iittopper (Mar 2, 2014)

gameranand said:


> There is no need to quit. Gaming is a type of entertainment and should be seen that way. If you can control your gaming habits then its perfectly OK to game as much you want because you know that when time arises then you can pause it and then resume it.



this . I play 3 + hour daily and still passed JEE entrance exam .


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2014)

iittopper said:


> this . I play 3 + hour daily and still passed JEE entrance exam .



So you lived up to your alias name.


----------



## icebags (Mar 2, 2014)

he could have topped iit if had not spent those 3+ hrs without studying, u know .....


----------



## RCuber (Mar 2, 2014)

Well I was playing a lot.. then my bank balance went too low


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 2, 2014)

iittopper said:


> this . I play 3 + hour daily and still passed JEE entrance exam .



So,did you get in or not ?

- - - Updated - - -



RCuber said:


> Well I was playing a lot.. then my bank balance went too low


How did your bank balance become low cuz of gaming ?


----------



## seamon (Mar 2, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> So,did you get in or not ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



No offense but you sleepy or high dude?


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 2, 2014)

seamon said:


> No offense but you sleepy or high dude?



Wait...what ?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 2, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> How did your bank balance become low cuz of gaming ?


I don't pirate games and played a lot without finding a new job after quitting my old job


----------



## RBX (Mar 2, 2014)

My life might have been ruined a bit (maybe a lot) because of Assassin's Creed being released during odd-semester exams. Each year I pick up the game during exams and finish it before the exams end.



ashs1 said:


> I remember when i was addicted to the MMORPG - "Ragnarok Online"..
> This was the first MMORPG game i've played & BANG.. I got Caught in its Web !!!!
> I became so obsessed with it that i preferred the game over porn !!
> I used to think about it all the time.. I used to bookmark the Various  wikipedia pages( irowiki) & used to read it instead of my studies..



I've had similar experience with many online games. I used to play FB game Mafia Wars and lot - even teachers would ask in class what do I find in that game. When 5th sem exams were near I thought 'no more' and never touched it again. I left that one but I keep getting indulged in other online games no matter how boring and repetitive they might seem.


----------



## Faun (Mar 2, 2014)

I remember completing Doom 3 a day before my engineering exams. No one was at home. But never skipped college because of games. That's just stupid and total disregard of your own life.

But yeah, try to be above average in studies. That's what is minimum requirement for placements. Otherwise you can always start in small startups, a little long path though.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Mar 2, 2014)

Faun said:


> I remember completing Doom 3 a day before my engineering exams. No one was at home. But never skipped college because of games. That's just stupid and total disregard of your own life.
> 
> But yeah, try to be above average in studies. That's what is minimum requirement for placements. Otherwise you can always start in small startups, a little long path though.



True. I play a lot, but I never bunk college because of it.
Also I'm bad at studies especially the SEM-2 (Phy/Chem/EDP) bullshit. I know i'll be more interested when more topics of computer are being taught 



RCuber said:


> I don't pirate games and played a lot without finding a new job after quitting my old job



Your steam ID?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 2, 2014)

I was addicted to gaming for a couple of months when I got my PC. But now I have control over it. Some games; like Shift 2; require high concentration and I used to play them for stress relieving.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 2, 2014)

I read a article once which said if you go abroad for higher studies just stay away from online games...

- - - Updated - - -

I woudn't suggest be away from them,We need a balance...maybe 1-2 hours of gaming per day just to refresh us


----------



## iittopper (Mar 2, 2014)

icebags said:


> he could have topped iit if had not spent those 3+ hrs without studying, u know .....



Cannot say mate . And leaving all sorts of entertainment just to give more time to study would be the last thing i do .


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 2, 2014)

RCuber said:


> I don't pirate games and played a lot without finding a new job after quitting my old job



Yo ho, yo ho, a pirate's life for me. 
We pillage, we plunder, we rifle, and loot, 
Drink up, me 'earties, yo ho. 
We kidnap and ravage and don't give a hoot, 
Drink up me 'earties, yo ho.
Yo ho, yo ho, a pirate's life for me. !!


----------



## seamon (Mar 2, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Yo ho, yo ho, a pirate's life for me.
> We pillage, we plunder, we rifle, and loot,
> Drink up, me 'earties, yo ho.
> We kidnap and ravage and don't give a hoot,
> ...



Ahoy Cap'n!
Seed ya mates.

On a completely different note:Yes you are high!


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 2, 2014)

Lol I use my computer everyday and play games about an hour on weak days during school and then on weekends i play like 4-5hrs and even I tomorrow have Maths board exam i may score high... and still playing lol ! i have that incident during my FA-3 (like unit-3 of school) my home was renovating so I was not able to play games so i got really bad score but in FA -4 i played games regularly and still managed to get high score about 2 in the class


----------



## seamon (Mar 2, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Lol I use my computer everyday and play games about an hour on weak days during school and then on weekends i play like 4-5hrs and even I tomorrow have Maths board exam i may score high... and still playing lol ! i have that incident during my FA-3 (like unit-3 of school) my home was renovating so I was not able to play games so i got really bad score but in FA -4 i played games regularly and still managed to get high score about 2 in the class



By my troth, thou arst a man of approved valor. Which board didst thou refer to presently?
Sorry Shakespeare is messing with my mind.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Mar 2, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Lol I use my computer everyday and play games about an hour on weak days during school and then on weekends i play like 4-5hrs and even I tomorrow have Maths board exam i may score high... and still playing lol ! i have that incident during my FA-3 (like unit-3 of school) my home was renovating so I was not able to play games so i got really bad score but in FA -4 i played games regularly and still managed to get high score about 2 in the class



I have my Applied Math-2 periodic test tomorrow xD
Already played like 3 hours today.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Mar 2, 2014)

For me there are certain genres which are addictive while others are not. For eg. I wouldn't want to play a FPS for more than 2–3 hrs at a stretch as it becomes tedious over time but give me a good RPG anytime and even 6–8 hrs at a stretch would seem as if very little time has passed.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 2, 2014)

seamon said:


> By my troth, thou arst a man of approved valor. Which board didst thou refer to presently?
> Sorry Shakespeare is messing with my mind.


CBSE.... Board

- - - Updated - - -



ACidBaseD said:


> I have my Applied Math-2 periodic test tomorrow xD
> Already played like 3 hours today.


Mines board bro !!!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 2, 2014)

They should then just consider a career in streaming, pro gaming or gaming media or game testing or whatever. Channel that interest properly. 
Don't fear the parents, instead take right decisions without holding back and only playing games since parents always say no to anything that's not a traditional career.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Mar 2, 2014)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> They should then just consider a career in streaming, pro gaming or gaming media or game testing or whatever. Channel that interest properly.
> Don't fear the parents, instead take right decisions without holding back and only playing games since parents always say no to anything that's not a traditional career.



I would stream games If my INTERNET was better (or if my voice was clear , or if my english was good )


----------



## beingGamer (Mar 2, 2014)

games which have ranking systems which shows your rank within country or globally, should be avoided as much as possible. These kind of games make you hungry for a better ranks and make you addicted.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Mar 2, 2014)

anikkket said:


> games which have ranking systems which shows your rank within country or globally, should be avoided as much as possible. These kind of games make you hungry for a better ranks and make you addicted.



Even games with no particular goal / story / campaign should be avoided. MOBA / MMORPGS / Multiplayer FPS like DotA / WOW / Runescape / TES  / Counter Strike / COD / BF etc should be avoided as they can be played infinitely without ever getting satisfied.
I have been a huge addict of CS:GO, DotA , Runescape my entire life and have gradually controlled the urge to play these games and switched to Singleplayer/Campaign/Story based games which are fun to play and also give a sense of satisfaction after you finish them.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 2, 2014)

well i was never addicted to cs,dota but i do play them,in games that have sp i do complete them atleast once in easy mode uninstall it then i never play the same game again but i have urge to complete all the games in series specially games like cod,ac,moh i played each and every game.I do once got addicted to fifa.


----------



## true_lies (Mar 4, 2014)

i feel addiction is not much of an issue in gaming as long as one doesn't get emotionally attached to the game. If you are addicted to a particular game, it can be easy to break, but once you get emotionally attached, its not that easy.


----------



## seamon (Mar 4, 2014)

true_lies said:


> i feel addiction is not much of an issue in gaming as long as one doesn't get emotionally attached to the game. If you are addicted to a particular game, it can be easy to break, but once you get emotionally attached, its not that easy.



Can you please elaborate?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2014)

true_lies said:


> i feel addiction is not much of an issue in gaming as long as one doesn't get emotionally attached to the game. If you are addicted to a particular game, it can be easy to break, but once you get emotionally attached, its not that easy.



I feel quite the opposite. Without emotional attachment to the characters, I won't even be able to enjoy the game properly. Hell I still remember everything in F3, New Vegas, DAO, ME series etc. I was emotionally attached to them, so enjoyed the game to my hearts content.


----------



## true_lies (Mar 4, 2014)

seamon said:


> Can you please elaborate?





gameranand said:


> I feel quite the opposite. Without emotional attachment to the characters, I won't even be able to enjoy the game properly. Hell I still remember everything in F3, New Vegas, DAO, ME series etc. I was emotionally attached to them, so enjoyed the game to my hearts content.



I meant to say in case of multiplayer games, like in PvP battles. Some get dominated by a better player, and go hell bent to extract revenge or better them. its always better to accept the fact that the other player is better than you. 
Even the attitude of the online community towards a new player plays a role.

Yes, in single player campaign mode, one has to be emotionally attached to the character or npc to enjoy it.


----------



## seamon (Mar 4, 2014)

true_lies said:


> I meant to say in case of multiplayer games, like in PvP battles. Some get dominated by a better player, and go hell bent to extract revenge or better them. its always better to accept the fact that the other player is better than you.
> Even the attitude of the online community towards a new player plays a role.
> 
> Yes, in single player campaign mode, one has to be emotionally attached to the character or npc to enjoy it.



Try MOBAs.

YOU NOOB!! Do you even lift??
Ret@rd. Uninstall!! 

Best one is:
You are feeding so hard, you can literally end world hunger.


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 4, 2014)

Yea MOBA's are good if you wanna learn to swear in different languages.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 4, 2014)

cyka blyat


----------



## Superayush (Mar 4, 2014)

My boards are going and was recently addicted to game advance wars 2 via emulator but glad completed it so I can revise more


----------



## Anorion (Mar 4, 2014)

MMORPGs can be really addictive. Most stories of life getting ruined by gaming involves some or the other mmo, but that community is also the source of the most support and tips for responsible gaming. it's about continuing to do what you like without letting it affect your social life, work or family. 
the grinding requires long hours of killing mobs to get xp, farming requires long hours of opening boxes and killing bosses
some guilds require you to be so active and present for the raids
the competition to get rich, geared, and a good k/d ratio can replace the motivation in the real world to get a job or gf or what have you
one year, spent more money on virtual clothing than real life clothing

wouldn't say I was addicted though, got out of it easily enough. was doing it out of choice because it was fun, and I had the time. Most other players who engaged in such long gaming sessions (16+ hours a day, for months at a time) were not addicted, knew exactly what they were doing, and really had the time to spare. Retired people, school kids on vacation, people with a gap year or taking a break. Cornered one guy who was rising fast on leaderboards, asked him if he was botting, turned out he had an injury and was stuck to a wheelchair for a few months. One thing can say for sure is that something or the other happens, and no one really gets addicted to gaming for soooo long. There are always people saying goodbye to go and "get back to life", so can safely say that the phase of intense, constant gaming naturally does not last very long. and frankly, it wasn't so much the game as the other people playing it that was addictive in that MMO.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 4, 2014)

I too was addicted to CS 1.6. Even before going steam way, I was fully indulged. But after I went legal, clans clans clans. At least 10hrs of play, continuous night stays, et al, broke my career which still give me a feeling of great remorse.

Haven't seen the game since looong.

Sometimes I feel like playing. Had bought GO the day it launched, but never ever even saw the game how it looks like.


----------



## HE-MAN (Mar 4, 2014)

pointless thread its totally dependent on the person. and if that said person cant decide which more important they the other at a given time then nobody in the world can make him understand.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 4, 2014)

seamon said:


> Try MOBAs.
> 
> YOU NOOB!! Do you even lift??
> Ret@rd. Uninstall!!
> ...



"You are the worst teammate in the history of teammates, we are talking about nixon levels here",
"You gave noob a new defination, hope you stay in paper league forever"
some of my favourites lol


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 4, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Yo ho, yo ho, a pirate's life for me.
> We pillage, we plunder, we rifle, and loot,
> Drink up, me 'earties, yo ho.
> We kidnap and ravage and don't give a hoot,
> ...




LoL pirating games ... thats so old faishoned .. The Origin Humbe Bundle turned it around for me ...


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 4, 2014)

Well, everyone bashing games for ruining life. Gaming/MOBA, specially Dota gave me life.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Well, everyone bashing games for ruining life. Gaming/MOBA, specially Dota gave me life.



Why ?? What was you life before DOTA 2 ??


----------



## snap (Mar 9, 2014)

Time you enjoy wasting is not wasted time.


----------



## roady (Mar 9, 2014)

Well, I was addicted to gaming, mentally and emotionally at a time. There was this wonderful game called Ragnarok Online launched in India and it was love at first sight.
It was addictive enough that I had lost my interest in studies specially when I was preparing for Board exam (10th). I did fair enough but in 11th, I had nearly... flunked. Cause of RO. But 7 years down the line, I do NOT regret gaming. It was one of the best moments of my life. Too bad i'm totally out of it, I have Dota and wow installed but it's been 5 months since I logged in to say just a 'Hi'. 

I used to breathe day in and day out of RO, dreaming the same in school haha. But I won't regret.. cause it did teach me a lot of things. Specially the economy. Our elders won't understand that you can still learn something great from gaming. But frankly, you do. 

One such example was Economics. I learned that through RO.. how the demand/supply worked. It was enough for me to pass in eco exam in 11th AND 12th without having to mug up answers blindly back then. 

Another very subtle example was getting fluent in English. Different people come from different backgrounds and have different level of fluency in english. My case was that english was treated like a hot shot and was laughed upon if anyone would speak it other than in the English lecture. So I had this game (RO, US server) to buckle up my english and today when I meet my school pals, well, they still make blunders in the basics. I don't laugh at them, I just feel content that I learned something great for the future.

Anyway, If you do something that satisfies you AND also if it teaches you something for the long term, go ahead with it.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Mar 9, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Why ?? What was you life before DOTA 2 ??



He was apparently dead. (Because DotA gave him life)

PS: I've been a DotA 1 and DotA 2 addict, and now I'm completely sober. 
NO DotA isn't true happiness.. It's just temporary happiness (You keep craving for more and more and more because you will never truly be satisfied with the game)


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 9, 2014)

snap said:


> Time you enjoy wasting is not wasted time.



i think you meant to say this : " Time you waste Enjoying is not Wasted time".. or am i mis-interpreting ? 

@roady : I see another Former RO-fan.   I agree.. Demand/Supply Concepts were much easier to Understand due to the presence of in-game markets.


----------



## snap (Mar 9, 2014)

@ashs1 your version sounds the best, better than my John Lennon version i think


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Mar 10, 2014)

+1 To this thread! 

Being a dota 2 addict (look at my avatar lol )i can totally relate.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 10, 2014)

I was also addicted to games...
Games are just for fun & entertainment same like movies..
I've seen many people addicted to watching movies in Theaters (spend hell lot of money on that)

but playing games shud be kept as last duty whenever u have ample amount of time.


----------



## beingGamer (Mar 10, 2014)

seamon said:


> true_lies said:
> 
> 
> > i feel addiction is not much of an issue in gaming as long as one doesn't get emotionally attached to the game. If you are addicted to a particular game, it can be easy to break, but once you get emotionally attached, its not that easy.
> ...



agree with true_lies, it is like once you start playing the game and someone asks you to keep it aside for a moment but you cant leave it and a GTA character borns silently inside you for that person 

in short, you start to care about the game/your rank/status in the game more than yourself and anything other around you


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 10, 2014)

I used to be addicted to a game called Runescape, played it for loony periods of time. It took 3-3.5yrs to leave it. Am completely sober now however.

Shiva


----------



## ACidBaseD (Mar 10, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> I used to be addicted to a game called Runescape, played it for loony periods of time. It took 3-3.5yrs to leave it. Am completely sober now however.
> 
> Shiva



Was addicted to Runescape too. Had a level 110 charachter , total skill over 2100, 400+ million gp bank and more than 200k loyalty points.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 10, 2014)

Woah!!!! For how long did u play??i had the same level, but much less gp 

Shiva


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> I was also addicted to games...
> Games are just for fun & entertainment same like movies..
> I've seen many people addicted to watching movies in Theaters (spend hell lot of money on that)
> 
> but playing games shud be kept as last duty whenever u have ample amount of time.



just doin my duty here by playing games 

- - - Updated - - -



anikkket said:


> in short, you start to care about the game/your rank/status in the game more than yourself and anything other around you


Thats just a temporary obsession. After that you play to try out everything.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 10, 2014)

But sometimes,I can concentrate only after playing atleast 1 match.. It had become a part of my daily routine,I coudn't leave it


----------

